# WereBo goes past 42k!



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

A huge congratulations to our man WB for achieving such an amazing feat! 

I really appreciate the work you are doing.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Grats WereBo you are the man ............ um yeah the man


----------



## jeffce (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Babbzzz... How do you know WereBo has amazing feet???


Well done WereBo! Well done indeed!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats! well done


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Get outta here!:dance: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f68/werebo-flags-up-41000-a-673622.html :thumb:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

GZ said:


> Hey Babbzzz... How do you know WereBo has amazing feet???


I googled it!










:grin:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

......

Thanks folks :grin:

@ Babbzzz - They're not my feet, I don't wear my denims bunched up like that - They do look suspiciously like my 2nd-cousin WereBoris though, he follows street-fashion, complete with denims supported only by good luck and prayers :wink:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Google missed. :smile:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done WereBo!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats Werebo! Well done!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one WereBo!!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Excellent work there WereBo congratulations 
maybe you cousin uses the chewing gum trick to hold things in place,could be kind of messy on the fur though


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you all guys, though it's all you folks that make it fun here :laugh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

New avatar, same character.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I thought I'd better update my portrait, seeing as it's approx 15 years old :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice one.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice one WereBo


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys









:grin:


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

That's insane... way to go Bo!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you helios, but who said I was sane? :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I wasn't gonna say anything, Werebo. :grin:


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know what to say now... :rofl:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:devil: :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually, I'm supposed to be sane now, the asylum-doc gave me a note that says so anyway..... It's not written in crayon either.... :laugh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sanity - Bad Religion - YouTube


There's a watch in my pocket and its hands are broken.
The face is blank but the gears are turning.
Confusion is a fundamental state of mind.
It doesn't really matter what I'm figuring out.
I'm guaranteed to wind up in a state of doubt
And sanity is a full-time job
In a world that is always changing,
And sanity is a state of mind
That you believe in, sanity.
There's a shadow on the wall where the paint is peeling.
My body's moving forward but my mind is reeling.
Depression is a fundamental state of being.
It doesn't really matter how my day has turned out.
I always end up living in this world of doubt
And sanity is a full-time job
In a world that is always changing,
And sanity will make you strong
If you believe in sanity.
And sanity is a full-time job
In a world that is always changing,
And sanity is a state of mind
That you believe in, sanity.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

> And sanity is a full-time job
> In a world that is always changing,


It's also lousy pay, too :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

CONGRATS! WB,

Boy have you been a busy boy while I have been absent! :rofl:

Sincere Regards,


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations keep it up!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank'ee folks :laugh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks John :wink:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you defriend :grin:


----------

